# logitech usb WHEEL mouse not working [solved]

## zbindere

the problem:

it seems that there are a lot of people having the same problem. I have a logitech (usb, optical) wheel mouse (model M-BJ58) everything works just well, well almost everything. the WHEEL button does NOT work ie scrolling is not possible but clicking with the middle button is possible.

the XF86Config (mouse section):

```
Identifier  "Mouse1"

Driver "mouse"

Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"
```

I already tried with PS/2, ExplorerPS/2. No chance

then I tried xev. here the results:

click eft button

```
ButtonPress event, serial 26, synthetic NO, window 0xe00001,

    root 0x44, subw 0x0, time 77645, (47,108), root:(71,270),

    state 0x0, button 1, same_screen YES
```

click right button

```
ButtonRelease event, serial 26, synthetic NO, window 0xe00001,

    root 0x44, subw 0x0, time 78509, (47,108), root:(71,270),

    state 0x400, button 3, same_screen YES
```

click middle button

```
ButtonRelease event, serial 26, synthetic NO, window 0xe00001,

    root 0x44, subw 0x0, time 76573, (47,108), root:(71,270),

    state 0x200, button 2, same_screen YES
```

(apparently clicking works)

scroll middle button

NOTHING

here my kernel (2.6.6-r1) options:

usb:

```
CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=m
```

mouse:

```
CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y
```

i have to mention that the same hardware works for debian and redhat.

so I am not really sure if it is a kernel oder X problem. 

all suggestions are very welcome.Last edited by zbindere on Wed Jun 30, 2004 7:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

zbindere,

Do 

```
cat /dev/input/mice
```

and scroll the wheel. Gibberish means that wheel events are getting out of the kernel.

You are missing an 

```
Option "Buttons" "N"
```

 statement, where N is the total number of buttons on your mouse. You have described 5 so far. If you have more,   *Quote:*   

> Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

  may well call up the wrong button numbers but whatever buttons 4 and 5 are, will perform the function of the wheel until you discover the right numbers.

----------

## zbindere

included

```
Option "Buttons" "5"
```

and 

tried

```
cat /dev/input/mice
```

no garbage when I scroll the wheel

not sure what the problem is...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

zbindere,

The no garbage means its your kernel. There are no wheel events in /dev/input/mice. 

CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=m looks wrong. Thats under   *Quote:*   

> USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

 

If you have a module called usbmouse loaded and in use (lsmod), thats the problem. You will not be able to unload it as its in use by the mouse. You could track it down in /lib/modules<uname -r>/.... and rename it so it can't be loaded then reboot. If that fixes it, redo the kernel.

----------

## zbindere

seems not to be the problem.

output of lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

sg                     28960  0

snd_intel8x0           29188  3

snd_ac97_codec         60292  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                81672  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_timer              20740  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8964  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         6272  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            17792  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd                    40760  12 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi
```

I slowly begin to think that it could be a bug in the 2.6 kernel...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

zbindere,

Two things, I dont get giberish on scroll either but my mouse works. When I get some 'text' in the cat window, one directions does nothing, the other backspaces over it.

This works for me:-

 *Quote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"
> 
> # Identifier and driver
> 
>     Identifier	"Mouse2"
> ...

 

/dev/input/mice is all the USB mice on the system. I doubt that its a kernel bug.

----------

## zbindere

i managed to get ghe mouse working. a kernel module wasn't loaded. with 

```
modprobe uhci_hcd
```

the scroll funktion works

I do not understand this. the mouse shouldn't work at all without that module, should it?

what is this module for? does anybody know?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

zbindere,

That module drives your USB root hubs on the motherboard for USB 1.1 if you have a VIA or Intel chip set.

Nothing that needs USB 1.1 will work without a root hub driver.

Do dmesg | grep ohci and  dmesg | grep uhci. One of them should return nothing. (Hopefully you have uhci root hubs.)

```
emerge usbview 
```

also provides a useful tool for looking at your USB devices and drivers.

----------

## zbindere

its uhci!!!

but what if I want to use usb 2? do I then need to laod ehci? can i load ehci and uhci simultanely?

----------

## zbindere

now it works:

I changed my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file to:

```
uhci-hcd

ehci-hcd
```

and now everythin works fine. thanks for your help NeddySeagoon.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

zbindere,

Thats correct. If you want to mix USB 1.1 and USB 2.0 remember that each root hub can only support one standard at a time.

----------

## cryos

Just to say that I had a similar problem with my Toshiba laptop and no longer being able to use the middle mouse button on it. After reading this thread I loaded ohci-hcd (different driver needed for my laptop) and the mouse started working! Before that it worked but the middle button did nothing.

Thanks for posting this thread and helping me to finally figure it out. I thought it was a bug in the 2.6 kernels or something, but it was just a little weirdness - the USB mouse worked, but not quite fully...

Thanks once again though - I have scroll and middle mouse button back again!   :Smile: 

----------

